# Flapjacks Anyone



## egyptiandan (Jul 5, 2009)

My only fertile Pancake tortoise egg started to hatch a couple of days ago. She came out this morning after 137 days. Here she is. 






























Danny


----------



## bettinge (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW! Glad you got at least 1!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 5, 2009)

Awwww thanks for sharing!


----------



## Clementine_3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sweet, congrats! 
You can send her my way with a bit of butter and syrup...she's so dippity dangity cute I could eat her right up


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing like a baby Pancake. Congrats and great pictures.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Meg90 (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pics! I'm lovin her extra scute!  She's beautiful!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2009)

Each and every time I see another hatchling picture, I am amazed all over again. Doesn't matter if it's watching one of my own hatch or seeing it from somebody elses pictures. She's so adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Candy (Jul 5, 2009)

She/he is just precious. I love how they are so round (from the top view) when they come out of their shell. Are you keeping this one Danny? Congratulations it's a beautiful tortoise.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jacqui, I have to agree mine or someone elses they are so cute and the process is so amazing. Danny she/he is beautiful.


----------



## baseballturtle48 (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations! Such a long incubation for a tiny tortoise. Do Pancakes usually take 4+ months? She is so sweet. I wish some of my turtle eggs would hatch; it's always so exciting.


----------



## Isa (Jul 6, 2009)

Awww what a little cutie 
Congratulations Danny!
Thanks for sharing :S


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Betts, Kate, Clementine_3, Tim & Robin, Maggie, Meg, Jacqui, Candy, Robyn, Baseballturtle48 and Isa 

Incubation can be anywhere from 4 months to 6 months with Pancake tortoise eggs. 

Danny


----------



## pyxistort (Jul 6, 2009)

Congratulation Danny. The baby pancake is so cute. Does pancake egg need diapause? 

I just got the first egg from my young pancake. The egg is kind of over calcified. Even though, I know it highly likely won't hatch, I still put it in the incubator. Have you had any experience with over calcified egg? 

Scott


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Scott 

I've never had an over calcified egg hatch. If it's not to bad you can try to sand it. That trick has work at a zoo out west with their Galapagos tortoise eggs.

Danny


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jul 7, 2009)

Very cute animal and great pics Danny! Congratulations!


----------



## pyxistort (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you, Danny. I will try sanding it. 

Scott


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 12, 2009)

Awwwwwww.....sooooo beautiful! Such amazing moments.


----------



## kaabi (Aug 1, 2009)

hi my pancake just laid an egg can anyone help me out with the percentage of the humidity? anyway do you let the air in the incubator breath from time to time? thanks


----------



## treshell (Aug 1, 2009)

makes you want to give up puppy breath


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 1, 2009)

The humidity should be around 70%. I don't open the incubator every day. Early on just once a week to check when development starts. Your pancake egg will diapause (not develop) for 1 to 3 months at the begining of incubation. Than every couple of weeks when I see development. When hatching time gets close, I'll check anywhere from 3 to 7 times a week. Than every 4 to 6 hours once hatching has started.

Danny


----------



## Stazz (Aug 2, 2009)

AWWWWW Danny what a cute little baba !


----------



## kaabi (Aug 2, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> The humidity should be around 70%. I don't open the incubator every day. Early on just once a week to check when development starts. Your pancake egg will diapause (not develop) for 1 to 3 months at the begining of incubation. Than every couple of weeks when I see development. When hatching time gets close, I'll check anywhere from 3 to 7 times a week. Than every 4 to 6 hours once hatching has started.
> 
> Danny



Thank you Danny for the valuable info. This is actually my 3rd egg, first one hatch without me even knowin that there's an egg 2nd didnt hatch under artificial incubating, i discarded it after it smells, now 3rd i'm gonna try everything i can. 

thanks again

Kelvin


----------

